

Google Op-Ed on PRISM (German) - anakron
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/unternehmen/gastbeitrag-von-david-drummond-gleichgewicht-zwischen-sicherheit-und-buergerrechten-12272710.html

======
anakron
Google translate link:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.faz.net%2Faktuell%2Fwirtschaft%2Funternehmen%2Fgastbeitrag-
von-david-drummond-gleichgewicht-zwischen-sicherheit-und-
buergerrechten-12272710.html)

